# CastFehler bei Datenbank Abfrage unter C#



## Darthi (5. November 2008)

Hi,

ich bin total ratlos. Benutzte VS08 mit C#. Versuche mit folgendem Code die Access Datenbank abzurufen:

public ArrayList Komp()
        {
            string command = "SELECT * FROM Komponenten ORDER BY Sequence ASC";
            ArrayList al0 = new ArrayList();
            OleDbConnection conn = new OleDbConnection(ConnString);
            OleDbCommand cmd = new OleDbCommand(command, conn);
            cmd.Connection = conn;

            try
            {
                conn.Open();

                OleDbDataReader custReader = cmd.ExecuteReader();
                al0.Clear();

                while (custReader.Read())
                {
                    int kompID = custReader.GetInt32(0);
                    string basisName = custReader.GetString(1);
                    bool aktiv = custReader.GetBoolean(2);
                    int sequence = custReader.GetInt32(3);                    
                }
            }

            catch (Exception e)
            {
                System.Windows.Forms.MessageBox.Show(e.ToString());
            }
            conn.Close();

            return al0;
        }

Nun das Problem: Obwohl ich die Datenbank genauso erstellt habe, erscheint der Fehler, dass ein falscher Cast bei Sequence besteht.

Ich habe das Problem auch schon mit einer SQL Datenbank ausprobiert. Egal welche Tabelle. Es kommt immer dieser Fehler:

SystemJnvalidCastException: Die angegebene Umwandlung ist ungültig.
bei System.Data.OleDb.ColumnBinding.Valudnt32O
bei System.Data,OleDb.OleDbDataReader.GetInt32(1nt32 ordinal)
bei Medlnf Solution.Verbendung.KompO in C:\Users\Sebastian
Erbel\Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\Medlnf Solution\Medlnf
Solution\Verbindung.csZeile 90.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen?

Grüße


----------



## deepthroat (5. November 2008)

Hi.

Es gibt ein eigenes Forum für die Datenverwaltung mit .NET inklusive C# - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/net-datenverwaltung/

Wenn du Code postest, bitte verwende die entsprechenden Code-Tags!

Warum willst du das denn per Hand machen, warum verwendest du nicht ADO.NET?

Wie sieht dein Datenbankschema (zumindest für diese Tabelle) genau aus?

Gruß


----------

